
Using Raspberry Pi for CCTV with Zoneminder - rhapsodyv
http://blog.snapdragon.cc/using-raspberry-pi-for-cctv-with-zoneminder/
======
imtu80
Cool! I have an idea to create door intercom using raspberrypie, webcam,
speaker and mic. When somebody presses the door bell a SMS is sent to the
owner. User can launch the mobile app to see who is at the door and
communicate with the person.

